# hang out, hanging out



## suzzzenn

Hi, 

I was wondering if any of you would be willing to help me with a project. I teach English at a middle school and recently got a new student from Germany who speaks about 200 words of English. The problem is that everyone else in the class has very advanced English skills and is almost ready to test out of the program. The new student is completely lost.  For the most part I am basing the class around her needs and hoping the advanced kids don't mind the review. But I can't do this all the time. I would like to include her as much as possible in class activities but it is challenging. I was hoping to find someone who would be willing to translate instructions or information about what we are doing as a class so she is less left out. A little bit would go a long way. It wouldn't add up to  more than a page or so of German a week. If you can help me please PM me! Or should I just post the stuff here? I know this is an unusual request! 

Thanks!
Susan

Here is the first lesson:

We will be looking at photos of rooms of typical American teenagers and then listening to recordings of them talking about their interests. Can you guess which photo and recording goes with which room?  

Vocabulary: 

Lacrosse
softball
swimming
playing cards
cheerleading
hanging out/
hang out
playing manhunt (a game of hide-and-seek played at night)
playing darts
shopping
exploring
Greek
field hockey
ipod
play guitar
skateboard
messy
neat and organized
puppy
get along
argue


----------



## Jana337

Hi Susan,

I have already seen many proofs of your immense dedication to your pupils, and I must say that it is a great pleasure to help such a passionate teacher. Please feel free to post whatever you want to have translated. 



Jana


----------



## User1001

suzzzenn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if any of you would be willing to help me with a project. I teach English at a middle school and recently got a new student from Germany who speaks about 200 words of English. The problem is that everyone else in the class has very advanced English skills and is almost ready to test out of the program. The new student is completely lost.  For the most part I am basing the class around her needs and hoping the advanced kids don't mind the review. But I can't do this all the time. I would like to include her as much as possible in class activities but it is challenging. I was hoping to find someone who would be willing to translate instructions or information about what we are doing as a class so she is less left out. A little bit would go a long way. It wouldn't add up to  more than a page or so of German a week. If you can help me please PM me! Or should I just post the stuff here? I know this is an unusual request!
> 
> Thanks!
> Susan
> 
> Here is the first lesson:
> 
> We will be looking at photos of rooms of typical American teenagers and then listening to recordings of them talking about their interests. Can you guess which photo and recording goes with which room?
> 
> Vocabulary:
> 
> Lacrosse -> ???
> softball ->  ???
> swimming -> das Schwimmen / der Schwimmensport
> playing cards -> das Kartenspiel
> cheerleading -> ???
> hanging out -> herumhängen
> hang out -> herumhängen
> playing manhunt (a game of hide-and-seek played at night) -> ???
> playing darts -> der Pfeil spielen
> shopping -> einkaufen
> exploring -> ausforschen
> Greek -> der Grieche (m) / die Griechin (f) / griechisch (adj)
> field hockey -> ???
> ipod -> iPod
> play guitar -> die Gitarre spielen
> skateboard -> das Skateboard
> messy -> unordentlich
> neat and organized -> sauber und organisiert
> puppy -> junger Hund
> get along -> vorankommen
> argue -> argumentieren



There were a few I missed on there, and I'd recommend having a native German speaker look over them, because I make mistakes, but I wanted to give this a shot. Btw, have fun with the exchange student! 

EDIT: Maybe "Hündchen" would be better?
Bearbeiten: Vielleicht "Hündchen" wurde besser sein?


----------



## suzzzenn

Thank you Jana. And thanks Tspier! 

OK, lacrosse is a based on a Native American game in which you throw a ball using sticks with nets. There is probably no translation, so don't worry about that. Softball and field hockey must be international, no? 

I also need the instructions translated!

Thanks


----------



## User1001

suzzzenn said:


> Thank you Jana. And thanks Tspier!
> 
> OK, lacrosse is a based on a Native American game in which you throw a ball using sticks with nets. There is probably no translation, so don't worry about that. Softball and field hockey must be international, no?
> 
> I also need the instructions translated!
> 
> Thanks



Oh, sorry about that. I'll give it a shot, but my German isn't advanced enough for my mind to handle all the cases, so don't take it as "The Word". 



			
				suzzzenn said:
			
		

> We will be looking at photos of rooms of typical American teenagers and then listening to recordings of them talking about their interests. Can you guess which photo and recording goes with which room?
> 
> Vocabulary:





			
				tspier2 said:
			
		

> Wir werden an Bilder des jugendlich amerikanische Zimmern, und dann werden wir zu Tonaufnahmen anhören über ihre Interessen. Kannst du welchen Bild und Tonaufnahmen sind mit welche Zimmer meinen?
> 
> Vokabeln:


----------



## beclija

> We will be looking at photos of rooms of typical American teenagers and then listening to recordings of them talking about their interests. Can you guess which photo and recording goes with which room?
> 
> Wir werden uns nun Fotos von den Zimmern typischer amerikanischer Jugendlicher ansehen und uns auf Kasette anhören, wie sie von ihren Interessen erzählen. Kannst du erraten, welches Bild und welche Erzählung zusammengehören?
> 
> Vocabulary:
> 
> Lacrosse -> ??? ???
> softball ->  ??? Softball
> swimming -> das Schwimmen / der Schwimmensport
> playing cards -> das Kartenspiel (as a noun, like set of playing cards; v: Karten spielen.)
> cheerleading -> ???
> hanging out -> herumhängen/abhängen.
> hang out -> herumhängen
> playing manhunt (a game of hide-and-seek played at night) -> ???
> playing darts -> der Pfeil spielen Darts (or: Pfeile) schießen.
> shopping -> einkaufen
> exploring -> ausforschen erkund(ig)en, sich umschauen
> Greek -> der Grieche (m) / die Griechin (f) / griechisch (adj)
> field hockey -> ???
> ipod -> iPod
> play guitar -> die Gitarre spielen
> skateboard -> das Skateboard
> messy -> unordentlich
> neat and organized -> sauber und organisiert
> puppy -> junger Hund/Hündchen, both are ok.
> get along -> vorankommen/weiterkommen
> argue -> argumentieren (in the sense of having an argument/quarrel: streiten)


----------



## elroy

My suggestion for the instructions:

_Wir werden uns Bilder verschiedener Zimmer von typischen amerikanischen Jugendlichen ansehen und dann Tonaufnahmen anhören, in denen sie über ihre Interessen sprechen. Kannst du erraten, welches Bild und welche Aufnahme mit welchem Zimmer gehören?_


----------



## gaer

Susan,

Lacrosse, as far as I know, is always "Lacrosse".

For instance:

Lacrosse ist der älteste Sport Nord Amerikas. 
Lacrosse is the oldest sport of Nother America (oldest North American sport).

Field Hockey, field hocky. Hockey is hockey. The only difference is that German capitalizes all nouns. I know this is correct because I knew a student from Berlin who played "Field Hockey".

Der Baseball, baseball, the same.
Softball, softball

Cheerleading is going to be difficult. We need a useful definition of "cheerleader" from someone German. I found a couple and neither were correct. I'm sure someone here will give us an excellent one, a description. I assume you are think about grades 6 or 7 through 12.

Then you will have to explain to your student that "cheerlead*ing*" is what the "cheerleader does", the way a "swimmer" is involved in "swimming", a runner in "running", etc.

You need to understand that there is no difference between "hanging out" and "hang" out in German, since there is no progressive tense. You use the basic forms "herumhängen/abhängen", but you make the difference between "hang out" and "hanging out" by other words. This is why you will hear from Germans who are not fluent in English.

"I learn English in class each day." It means: "I AM LEARNING English in class each day." Be aware of that problem. With a 200 word vocabulary, you may have to wait awhile before explaining our progressive tenses.

Same thing with your other "playing" examples:

play manhunt/playing manhunt
shop, shopping (verb)
explore, exporing (I explore, I am exploring)
play guitar, playing guitar -> die Gitarre spielen

Hope this helps.

Gaer

EDIT: for "manhunt", you will need, I think, a phrase for "hide and seek" with the explanation that it is played at night. I never played it, so I have no idea what the rules are.


----------



## dec-sev

Cheerleader, may be Obermacher will do.


----------



## gaer

dec-sev said:


> Cheerleader, may be Obermacher will do.


I'll be very surprised if that is right!

In fact, I think that there is a 50/50 chance that "the cheerleaders" is going to turn out to be "die Cheerleader".

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cheerleading

The problem is how to turn the concept into a verb!

Gaer


----------



## Ralf

gaer said:
			
		

> ...
> In fact, I think that there is a 50/50 chance that "the cheerleaders" is going to turn out to be "die Cheerleader".


I would add another 50 percent, which makes up 100 percent. In fact, it is "(die) Cheerleader" in German.





> ...
> The problem is how to turn the concept into a verb!


I have no idea. At best I'd suggest to paraphrase it. Perhaps something like this will do: 

bei den Cheerleadern von (Miami Heat/ den Dresden Monarchs/ ...) sein
or: in einer Cheerleadertruppe mitwirken

Ralf


----------



## gaer

Ralf said:


> I would add another 50 percent, which makes up 100 percent. In fact, it is "(die) Cheerleader" in German.


You know me. I'm always conservative about saying I am sure about something. 


> I have no idea. At best I'd suggest to paraphrase it. Perhaps something like this will do:
> 
> bei den Cheerleadern von (Miami Heat/ den Dresden Monarchs/ ...) sein
> or: in einer Cheerleadertruppe mitwirken


I think we can make it simpler. The German student will know what Cheerleaders are. He will understand that the plural, in English, adds an "s". No problem there. Then I think he will get the idea that in English, "cheerleading" is what "cheerleaders do", just as skiing is what "Skifahrer/Skiläufer do".

After all, he (or she?) has to learn about "verbing", how we simply take any noun and add "ing" to form words:

Translating
Reviewing
Printing
Watching TV
Bird-watching
Microwaving

Sometimes there are equivalent words in German, but often not, yet the relationship is pretty obvious, I think.

Gaer


----------



## dec-sev

Unfortunately I have no German – English dictionary but Russian one says the following: 
cheer-leader [ ] 1) тамада 2) *заводила* в компании 3) группа поддержки ( спортивной команды )
Then I looked the word *заводила* up in a Russian –German dictionary and it assured me, that заводила in Germany will be Obermacher.  My poor German has not prevented me from understanding that the word  differs a bit from *cheer*-leader due to *Ober*macher. Something is wrong with my Russian.  

 = = =
The problem is how to turn the concept into a verb!
 = == 
Don't bother. Mutzysprechender


----------



## suzzzenn

As my middle school students would say...Awesome!! Thanks for all your help.  


I took all these forms from a recording I made of kids in the neighborhood, and they tended to use the gerund and/or progressive a lot. The English is messy and full of pauses, laughing, and mistakes, but is very authentic. The problem with teaching a strict, smplified sequence of tenses is that  ESL students usually run into the progressve right away, so I usually start there. It is interesting that there is no progressive in German. I need to read a grammar sketch of German sometime soon! I wonder how it happened that English developed a progressive aspect but not German. Or maybe German lost it.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> _Wir werden uns Bilder verschiedener Zimmer von typischen amerikanischen Jugendlichen ansehen und dann Tonaufnahmen anhören, in denen sie über ihre Interessen sprechen. Kannst Du erraten, welches Bild und welche Aufnahme zu welchem Zimmer gehören?_



Ich finde Elroys Übersetzung sehr gelungen und auch als Anleitung für eine Schulaufgabe sehr geeignet.

Softball = Softball
Cheerleader = Cheerleader

puppy = Welpe (dog baby), junger Hund (young dog), Hündchen (small, cute dog)

Kajjo


----------



## dec-sev

In Russian we don’t have it either, but we’ve made it up by having 6 cases.


----------



## venenum

suzzzenn said:


> As my middle school students would say...Awesome!! Thanks for all your help.
> 
> 
> I took all these forms from a recording I made of kids in the neighborhood, and they tended to use the gerund and/or progressive a lot. The English is messy and full of pauses, laughing, and mistakes, but is very authentic. The problem with teaching a strict, smplified sequence of tenses is that ESL students usually run into the progressve right away, so I usually start there. It is interesting that there is no progressive in German. I need to read a grammar sketch of German sometime soon! I wonder how it happened that English developed a progressive aspect but not German. Or maybe German lost it.


 
German has _progressive _vs _nonprogressive _verbs  (durative und perfektive Verben) - the verb itself has a component of lasting for a longer time, or being finished. 
Like: schlafen /einschlafen = to sleep (for some/indetermined time) /to fall asleep
Since this division is made through the semantics of the verb, there was no burning need to additionaly emphasize the duration of the verb. (ad least I understood it this way, I wasn't really paying attention when that was taught.  )
Everyone's invited to correct me or ad to this.

Poison


----------



## gaer

venenum said:


> German has _progressive _vs _nonprogressive _verbs (durative und perfektive Verben) - the verb itself has a component of lasting for a longer time, or being finished.
> Like: schlafen /einschlafen = to sleep (for some/indetermined time) /to fall asleep


This is nothing like English progressive tenses and is only going to totally confuse Susan.

Please keep this basic. It is about helping someone who does not know German! 

Gaer


----------



## venenum

I'm sorry, I just wanted to help... didn't mean to confuse anyone.


----------



## suzzzenn

venenum said:


> I'm sorry, I just wanted to help... didn't mean to confuse anyone.



It's fine really! and not confusing. I understood what you were trying to say. Thanks.


----------



## gaer

venenum said:


> German has _progressive _vs _nonprogressive _verbs (durative und perfektive Verben) - the verb itself has a component of lasting for a longer time, or being finished.


Well, it looks like no one is confused except for me. 

What are "durative and perfektive verbs/Verben"? 


> Like: schlafen /einschlafen = to sleep (for some/indetermined time) /to fall asleep
> Since this division is made through the semantics of the verb, there was no burning need to additionaly emphasize the duration of the verb. (ad least I understood it this way, I wasn't really paying attention when that was taught.  )
> Everyone's invited to correct me or ad to this.


I can't correct you, and for all I know you may be 100% correct. I was thinking of tense (progressive present, past, etc.) and the fact that "I am learning", "I was learning" does not exist in German with that kind of verb form. 

Gaer


----------



## lexicalia

Lacrosse: I saw a tiny feature in a German magazine this month where Lacrosse was called the same in German. The stick was called "Netzschläger".


----------



## Whodunit

Gaer, I really don't know it either. However, I guess I do know what Venenum was referring to: Verbs like "schlafen," "leben," "sich verbessern" etc. are durative (or progressing) verbs, i.e. they indicate some duration. Words like "aufstehen," "weggehen," "sich hinlegen" etc. are non-progressing (I don't think "perfective" fits well here - they are different in the Slavic languages, I guess), because you can't do the action very long.

Nevertheless, I'm not sure what "essen," "singen," or "ausgehen" could be. Sure you can do such an action very long, but normally it doesn't last for a much time.


----------



## venenum

> I don't think "perfective" fits well here - they are different in the Slavic languages, I guess


 
Well, Mr. Helbig and Mr. Buscha disagree. I read the expression in their grammar book.


----------



## Jana337

The discussion about perfective and imperfective verbs was moved here.

Jana


----------

